# thread posix ?



## gouzigouzi (14 Novembre 2008)

question systeme comment les threads sont implémentés dans osx sont ils posix?


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2008)

Dans /usr/include, on trouve pthread.h et pthread_impl.h si ça répond à ta question


----------



## gouzigouzi (18 Novembre 2008)

merci


----------



## molgow (21 Novembre 2008)

Une petite recherche et on trouve ça :
Thread POSIX sur Mac


----------

